# PS3s Struck Down in Worldwide Outage - PS3's Day of Doom



## ap831 (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS3 users the world over are reporting their consoles have been struck down by a mysterious series of bugs, leaving them unable to play games, connect to the PlayStation Network, or access save data.
> 
> However, the bug so far seemingly affects only older “fat” units.
> 
> ...



*snip


----------



## raulpica (Mar 1, 2010)

And Sony just confirmed how crappy are they and the systems they design.

The "Sony Timer" thing seems awfully plausible.


----------



## Heito (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, am I glad I was forced into getting the slim model when my old one gave me the yellow light of death a few weeks back!

This sounds horrible though! It's like y2k but for the ps3


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm...since its March 1st there's a theory going around that its something to do with Leap Year calculation, why the PS3 slims are unaffected is anybody's guess. I thought about warning my brother but I'm sure Sony will do a fix for him if he doesn't already know


----------



## Cermage (Mar 1, 2010)

using sankaku as a source...... jesus......


----------



## Forstride (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh boy, can't wait to tell this to my friend who is a huge PS3 fanboy.  He probably won't believe me, then he'll go home, turn on his PS3 (Unless he has a slim, but I don't think he does), and come back to school the next day and bitch at me for not telling him, like most people do.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 1, 2010)

ap831 said:
			
		

> *The timing and nature of the bug has naturally also reminded some of the mythical “Sony timer” – how convenient it is that older models largely out of warranty are being broken whilst the PS3 Slim is unaffected and readily available as a replacement, their reasoning runs.*
> 
> *snip
> 
> ...




The thing is I always heard it was called the "Achilies Heel." Meaning there was always one part that broke just after the warranty expired. Like the lens assembly in the ps1 and ps2.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 1, 2010)

How could it be that all happen at once?
If it happened on the 1St of April I could understand.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm scared to turn on my ps3 now. I haven't played it for 2 months or something. My warranty runs out in a month.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 1, 2010)

Well shit, it's all over Google news and there's over 599 comments on the Joystiq article.

This day will probably go down in infamy.


----------



## talesmeister (Mar 1, 2010)

WHATTT sankaku as source........HUAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

i call bullshit on this, this rumour was trolled by a xbox 360 fanboy, that is my guess.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=236978



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The PS3 community flocked to net forums this morning to complain of a wave of '8001050F' error codes, which have not only prevented connection to PSN but made some offline games unplayable - and even corrupted Trophy data.
> 
> Sony responded to the errors on its Twitter: "PSN status update: We're narrowing down the issue and continue to work to restore service to all. Updates as soon as we have them."


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 1, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Well shit, it's all over Google news and there's over 599 comments on the Joystiq article.
> 
> This day will probably go down in infamy.



Yeah the press is jumping all over this.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/sony...-thousands.html

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/f8/ne...bug-38b6f8.html

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/pla...e-ps3-meltdown/

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/bug-...tation-3-models

http://play.tm/wire/3333037/ps3-bug-cripples-system/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/01/p...n_n_480387.html


----------



## Forstride (Mar 1, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i call bullshit on this, this rumour was trolled by a xbox 360 fanboy, that is my guess.


Then why would PS3 owners be talking/complaining about it on a number of sites?  I'm pretty sure those people wouldn't want to give the system they own (If they only own a PS3) even more bad rep than it already has.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

its a conspiracy lol to shut down the LOL ps2 compatible units so you ROFL have to buy a new XD one!!!!


SURE.....


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

HOLLY CRAP THANK GOODNESS I LOOKED ON THE GBA TEMP FORUMS OR ALL MY GAME SAVES WOULD HAVE GONE FOREVER! INCLUDING COPY PROTECTED GAMESAVES JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.el33tonline.com/past/2010/3/1/p...iencing_system/

*PS3 developers also experiencing system errors*

Now even the developers are having problems.

RUH ROH


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with the "Achilies Heel" of sony, mosto f the stuff I have had previous from Sony was like this. 

Especcially an old sony computer (I know - embarrassing but there was reasons!) I had broke right after the warrenty, and because the parts were made so specific it would have cost an aweful lot to fix. So I took it all apart and its currently sitting in boxes (as so for about 2 years). 

The only thing is, my PS1 (original) is still going! Touch wood. But everything else (right down to memory cards and controllers) do not last long.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

lol i just turned off my ps3 from the mains completly, i hope thy fix this ASAP.


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2010)

Wonderful, unreliability. I bought only mine in August so at least I've got a warrenty but still fuck up is fuck up.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 1, 2010)

My friends phats don't seem to experiencing any of these problems... Dunno if it's just a few who it doesn't affect


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 1, 2010)

Another example of the 'Achilies Heel" : http://gothamist.com/2010/03/01/sony_build...ed_after_gl.php


----------



## DCG (Mar 1, 2010)

just warned a friend of mine who has a 60 gig phat.
hope he reads the msn before he starts it up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and to imagine that I was planning to buy a ps3. if this is sony's fault and not a stupid small bug I wont be buying one at all.


----------



## Bent (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy crap what's with the conspiracy theories?   I said when I first saw this yesterday it has all the apperences of a leap year calculation bug.  I have been playing Heavy Rain and my PS3 worked fine earlier in the day, apparently it started at midnight GMT.  I do not think Sony is trying to get me to buy a slim, I bet there is a bug in either the the firmware, or more likely the hardware of the older PS3's that could be worked around in a firmware update.  Odds are it will stop at midnight GMT again today anyway.


----------



## DCG (Mar 1, 2010)

question. could it be possible that sony uploads a small bug to your ps3 without you knowing it?
my friend was downloading DLC for AC 2 and he could make the download run on the background, so could sony do something like that aswell?


----------



## leinad (Mar 1, 2010)

That bug is completly intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now everyone will have to update => The bug in 'Other Systems' will be patched


----------



## DCG (Mar 1, 2010)

that's what I think, sony will anounce within a week that they have found a major error in other OS (the linux thingy) and that they can restore all lost data (or at least the DLC) but they have to kick the other OS out.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah that is what came to my mind too, about other OS.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy carp! I have to test my PS3


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok so what is it? if you get online? or is it just if you turn it on today? im confused.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Even if your PS3 console has been offline, there is a high probability (if it’s an older model) that the internal date may have reverted back to 12/31/1999, as reported by Joystiq


----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2010)

*eats popcorn* (for real) this is amazing. 
what a fantastic gift for all 360/MS fanboys out there! its like christmas again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm being sarcastic of course.
technically, i have no idea how sony are going to be able to fix this, knowing that some consoles cant get on PSN and all.
this is going to be such an awful mess...


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

I haven't turnt my 1st generation of PS3 on for a couple of weeks, but i will do right now to see if this is true


----------



## idunnoilikends (Mar 1, 2010)

Well now its pretty much confirmed that sony has a timer on them


----------



## Costello (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well now its pretty much confirmed that sony has a timer on them


they wouldn't do that for developers consoles (see link above)
I think this is going to cost them millions / hundreds of millions.
Its not going unnoticed


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 1, 2010)

Was there supposed to be a leap year but wasn't today? I never really understand calander bugs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If that's what this is at least. Same thing with y2k, I never got how the developers wouldn't know what would happen.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that I think about it, this is the perfect time for people to brag about their 360s/Wiis.  I'm not a fanboy of any system, but I'm going to send a message to all of my friends on XBL about it.

EDIT:  I also find it funny how Y2K didn't happen, but this did, and both issues involved time/date 'problems'.  Good job, Sony.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 1, 2010)

gg Sony, gg.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

The internal clock was not correct on my console, all my downloaded games were still there apart from my game saves, i tried to play four of the downloaded games only 1 had an error and a retail game i tried still played.

So it only affected my game saves and internal clock which i have set right again and 1 downloaded game i tried to play showed an error, don't seem like too much of a problem, i was expecting a lot worst.


----------



## Matthew (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm just gad I don't have a PS3!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

don't turn it on! unless you have a slim or a CECHL03 or CECHL04! (pal) lol forums on playstation europe are down XD becasue of the server overload.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> don't turn it on! unless you have a slim or a CECHL03 or CECHL04! (pal) lol forums on playstation europe are down XD becasue of the server overload.



I don't think it matters as to when you turn it on as i didn't do a system update, it was just there with the problems.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

no, you shouldn't turn it on when you have a 60gb as it only effects older fat models, it is not recomended to turn it on untill sony release a update to fix this problem.

@Costello


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 1, 2010)

Sony did it on purpose for your own good, they fount out that they're so powerful that they can think for themselves and they have mostly realised that they must take out their owners.

Phat ones that haven't died believe in silicon heaven so wont do it and Slim ones don't because they're too sexified to care.

Anyway my heart goes out to those gamers who PS3's have fucked up, its never good when you're machine dies whether its PS3 or CD32.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is just a reminder that my waste of $350 on that Gundam Senkai Bundle was the best decision, now I have an unaffected 120 GB PS3.  Still Sony actually got many PS3 owners in the ass, it's crazy.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Sony did it on purpose for your own good, they fount out that they're so powerful that they can think for themselves and they have mostly realised that they must take out their owners.
> 
> Phat ones that haven't died believe in silicon heaven so wont do it and Slim ones don't because they're too sexified to care.
> 
> Anyway my heart goes out to those gamers who PS3's have fucked up, its never good when you're machine dies whether its PS3 or CD32.



lol it didn't die, had to re-set the internal clock, and lost my game saves on my downloaded games, like i said not too much of a problem.


----------



## Bent (Mar 1, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Sony did it on purpose for your own good, they fount out that they're so powerful that they can think for themselves and they have mostly realised that they must take out their owners.



Skynet????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh noes...


----------



## Thoob (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a slim, but I'm still cautious about switching it on...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 1, 2010)

Bent said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like what Microsoft did with RROD.


Sinclair did it too in the 80's.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> lol it didn't die, had to re-set the internal clock, and lost my game saves on my downloaded games, like i said not too much of a problem.



resetting the internal clock doesn't fix it, it's a hardware fault, some users are saying taking out the internal battery for 5 minutes and putting it back fixes the problem, i don't want to take the risk though.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Just turnt my PS3 on again, everything seems ok apart from the internal clock not keeping the correct time and also checked the game saves for my retail games and they are all there


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> EDIT:  I also find it funny how Y2K didn't happen, but this did, and both issues involved time/date 'problems'.  Good job, Sony.Y2K happened, it's just by the time the year 2000 actually came around anything that was important or mattered had been patched/updated to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ConJ (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont have a PS3, but is this true or just a load of BS?


----------



## Sephi (Mar 1, 2010)

eh, my fat ps3 is fine pretty much, it just says it can't get on psn. that's fine for me since I don't even use psn that much.

checked and all my save data is there, and I think the time is still set correctly, I didn't quite read it but I didn't notice anything off.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

Bloody hell. Thats scary... All of those problems, luckily I dont have an old fat, but a lot of my friends do... Should be interesting


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> eh, my fat ps3 is fine pretty much, it just says it can't get on psn. that's fine for me since I don't even use psn that much.
> 
> checked and all my save data is there, and I think the time is still set correctly, I didn't quite read it but I didn't notice anything off.



The time on my PS3 went back to 23:45, 1999.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

PSN is definitely down. Error 8001050F.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 1, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> *eats popcorn* (for real) this is amazing.
> what a fantastic gift for all 360/MS fanboys out there! its like christmas again
> 
> 
> ...



im probably guessing they will release a fix online, as in an downloadable hot fix on their website, download it and then slap it on a USB apply and voila. 

seriously this crap is quite crazy.


----------



## Jasper07 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine too, now I can't play MW2


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> I dont have a PS3, but is this true or just a load of BS?
> 
> Search engine.
> QUOTEA Web search engine is a search engine designed to search for information on the World Wide Web. Information may consist of web pages, images and other types of files.



A search engine can actually find almost anything that exists on the internet. They look at the content of pages, not just the title and description.

List of search engines.

Popular ones are Google, Ask.com, Live Search, and Yahoo.

They're extremely simple to use. You type what you want to find in the box, and press enter or click the search button, and the search engine gives you back a list of sites that seem to match what you want, with the best ones first.

For example, I typed your question into google search and got...
http://www.google.com/search?q=ps3+date+problem
That list of the results, and your question is answered in the first few results.

Have fun using the internet!


----------



## Dangy (Mar 1, 2010)

Let's all party like it's 1999.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

0oooh my friends PS3 is completely dead. Im definitely not going on until there is confirmed offical news this is fixed


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Despite all the drama I bet this problem is resolved in less than a day. 

It will either be fixed by the change of the date or a fix created by sony.


----------



## Ame16787 (Mar 1, 2010)

maybe someone can tell how are you gonna get a fix if you can't connect to psn?


----------



## Law (Mar 1, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Mine too, now I can't play MW2



That's probably for the best.


----------



## prowler (Mar 1, 2010)

I just heard my step dad switching on his PS3, currently awaiting shitstorm.


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2010)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> maybe someone can tell how are you gonna get a fix if you can't connect to psn?



i can only guess you download any fix off the internet and shove it in you PS3 with a USB. That or magic.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Ame16787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if you dont have access to the internet your screwed


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yesssss! PS3 owners got PWNED!
/me goes back to playing his GameCube


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

i have a CECHL03  so i am unaffected, i turned on my ps3 20 minuites ago and everything is fine, i hope everybody elses ps3 that are effected gets a fix soon.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Yesssss! PS3 owners got PWNED!
> /me goes back to playing his GameCube
> 
> Yes, somebody bad and potentially irreversible without spending money happened to people who use a system other than what I use and that's GOOD NEWS because it's a system other than what I use so that makes them my rivals so bad stuff happening to them is good!



Why are so many gamers dicks? :|


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame the good old "what I own is the best," syndrome.


----------



## Chaz. (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm happy I own a wii right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




must be pretty bad, Sony dome this on purpose or just a common bug? I was thinking of getting one soon, I'm happy I didn't now.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine is working now.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 1, 2010)

Seriously, do you really think Sony did this on purpose? If you had any sense you would realize that they wouldn't as it also affects dev's. Then again, this is GBAtemp.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taik (Mar 1, 2010)

If it's not fixed by March 9th (THIS IS A THEORY) :

LOL PS3 (and some xbox 360) sales will go to the highest they have ever been thanks to FF fanboys who will not be able to wait any longer XD


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

>


There's a big difference between a sarcastic "You have a lot to learn" and then giving the answer, and claiming some sort of victory because somebody else's console got damaged/crippled, even if temporarily.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 1, 2010)

thts one amazing piece of news... 
i never think sony would make something to become bad... if it were true, then it would have been obviously said so but since any lens is not as powerful to run for 2 or more years (esp if u play like 5hrs a day and with "backup" dvds)
i bet none of them would be sleeping right now, its called saHarat (wakefulness in the night)

by the way, from bbc


Spoiler



Sony has told owners of older models of its PlayStation 3 console to stop using the machine because of a problem with the PlayStation Network.

The problem is affecting people using the older versions of the PlayStation 3, called the "Fat" model.

The problem isn't affecting the newer PS3 Slim systems that have been on sale since September last year.

Sony have also said they are aiming to have the problem fixed shortly but is advising some users to avoid using their console for the time being.

"We hope to resolve this problem within the next 24 hours," a statement reads. "In the meantime, if you have a model other than the new slim PS3, we advise that you do not use your PS3 system, as doing so may result in errors in some functionality, such as recording obtained trophies, and not being able to restore certain data.

"We believe we have identified that this problem is being caused by a bug in the clock functionality incorporated in the system."

The PlayStation Network is used by millions of people around the world.

It allows users to play their friends at games like Fifa over the internet and also do things like download software or visit online stores.



they seem to say PSN and calender... how are they related?


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> thts one amazing piece of news...
> i never think sony would make something to become bad... if it were true, then it would have been obviously said so but since any lens is not as powerful to run for 2 or more years (esp if u play like 5hrs a day and with "backup" dvds)
> i bet none of them would be sleeping right now, its called saHarat (wakefulness in the night)
> 
> ...



"and not being able to restore certain data"  as i said my save games from the downloaded games have gone, the retail games of mine still have the save data


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> thts one amazing piece of news...
> i never think sony would make something to become bad... if it were true, then it would have been obviously said so but since any lens is not as powerful to run for 2 or more years (esp if u play like 5hrs a day and with "backup" dvds)
> i bet none of them would be sleeping right now, its called saHarat (wakefulness in the night)
> 
> ...



Leap year, they weren't prepared for it.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> they seem to say PSN and calender... how are they related?


Set your computer's date to 2001 or something and then open IE and try to log into a site that uses SSL, like a bank site or facebook, and it'll fail because it used the date to know when authentications go into effect and when they expire.

That's not the way PSN works, it's just an example of how having the right date actually matters more than the text displayed in the bottom-right.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 1, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Seriously, do you really think Sony did this on purpose? If you had any sense you would realize that they wouldn't as it also affects dev's. Then again, this is GBAtemp.



it affects game devs aswell, http://news.spong.com/article/20783/PS3-Fa...Are-Locking-Out


----------



## Djermegandre (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, this is wack. I don't think I should bother turning on my PS3...than again, I do feel slightly curious. Oh well, I have other stuff to play and do, so all I'll do at this point is just wait for Sony to say that the error is fixed. If it takes them a few weeks to fix it, well I'm lucky I don't care about FFXIII.

Oh shot, I think my PS3 was affected. The clocked was fudged and I can't get on PSN. I didn't bother checking my save data...


----------



## saxamo (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone is bitching on twitter. Good thing I don't have a PS3.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't say i'm that bothered myself, i don't mind playing through Pixeljunk Monsters and Savage Moon again.


----------



## Langin (Mar 1, 2010)

one question: even the users that aren´t using internet gaming are victims too?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 1, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't change whether or not you're a dick. I'm not saying you are, but if someone hasn't got an answer from a source that he finds reputable, there's no reason to send him to a search engine, especially when you could have answered his question a lot faster by just... well, answering!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soma Cruz said:
			
		

> one question: even the users that aren´t using internet gaming are victims too?


Looks like it's an hardware fault, so I'd guess so.



Spoiler



1,500th post


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 1, 2010)

EDIT: Removed link for warez, sorry.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

"The Great Culling (for Ps2 compatible systems) has begun" xD


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first google result is a link to a google news search which would confirm it, since the OP had the source removed, but you're right, I should have said "it's real", I missed doing that.

And I missed changing live to bing.


----------



## C175R (Mar 1, 2010)

If some of my games that I've bought are gone, I've better get a refund!!

...Wait that might be better cuz i don't play them anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i know its not gona happen


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2010)

So, the most low-key, highly bashed system, the Wii, is the only one to not get a crippling error? WAAAAHAAAHAHAAA.

It's like the Red Ring of Death for the PS3!

EDIT: As per the whole "Sony timer", Sony's main profit relies on software. Hell, they lose money making Slim models. If anything, people will be offset on buying a new PS3 and instead settle for a system like the Xbox 360. Not to mention they would hardly get any software sales from pre-existing PS3 owners since they can use their already bought PS3 games. They'd just need to repurchase any PSN stuff, which many PS3 owners would be outraged to do and expect Sony to back them up. 

I can also imagine Nintendo running with this. Not Microsoft, since they're not one to talk with their RRoD, but Nintendo can say "Hey, our system costs less AND has no crippling failures! Buy Mii!"


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So, the most low-key, highly bashed system, the Wii, is the only one to not get a crippling error? WAAAAHAAAHAHAAA.
> 
> It's like the Red Ring of Death for the PS3!


Good old Wii


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 1, 2010)

well good thing i have slim 120 gb and its unaffected thank goodness


----------



## CasperH (Mar 1, 2010)

Sigh, I'm bored


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 1, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Sigh, I'm bored


Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have a shoutbox for this sort of thing.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Funny, I was freaked out about my PS3 when I heard about this (I own a fat)
But today after school just out of pure spite and hope, I went and tested it. Thing works fine, I even have video proof of it working fine, it shows time and date and everything.
My brother is on it now playing Fallout 3...I guess I just got off lucky really.
In case anyone is wondering I am uploading the video now


----------



## updowners (Mar 1, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Let's all party like it's 1999.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 1, 2010)

This has affected my neighbour who bought our old 40GB PS3 when we got our Slim. It's a total disaster. She can't do anything with it, the system's damn near bricked. Won't acknowledge any disk, the date's wrong, it won't connect to PSN, the whole thing's screwed. The good news is that because of this she's finally had the decency to return the blu-rays and my copy of The Orange Box she borrowed for testing then conveniently forgot about. Ours is working perfectly so while she's been sat having a cup of coffee and complaining I've been watching Casino Royale in beautiful high definition.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the 20 gig fat PS3..I am afraid to turn it on..I guess I will just wait a few days and see what happens. I never downloaded any games for the PS3..should I still not turn it on or am I fine


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Mar 1, 2010)

This reminds me of the Wii System 4.2 update, but on a much greater scale.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

Okami Wolfen said:
			
		

> This reminds me of the Wii System 4.2 update, but on a much greater scale.


What happened with that?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Okami Wolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A small percentage of Wii's got bricked. Still, Nintendo says there's a small chance of any update that the Wii can get bricked, it was just a large chance this time. And the update was also optional and the error was still very rare. This is, in most cases, unavoidable and affects a large majority of PS3 Fat systems.


----------



## CasperH (Mar 1, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Okami Wolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It bricked a few Wii's

EDIT: Got beaten to it


----------



## adgloride (Mar 1, 2010)

With all the bugs in the fat ps3, how are they going to issue an update if you can't get online?  Unless they have a way of you doing it via USB, or are going to issue everyone with a disc.


----------



## Thoob (Mar 1, 2010)

adgloride said:
			
		

> With all the bugs in the fat ps3, how are they going to issue an update if you can't get online?  Unless they have a way of you doing it via USB, or are going to issue everyone with a disc.


Yeah, you can download the update files on the PS website and put them on a USB stick, plug it into your PS3 and update from that.


----------



## imz (Mar 1, 2010)

yo this is serious yo


----------



## AceLighting (Mar 1, 2010)

adgloride said:
			
		

> With all the bugs in the fat ps3, how are they going to issue an update if you can't get online?  Unless they have a way of you doing it via USB, or are going to issue everyone with a disc.


I hope the bugs will get fixed (i hope i wont take a week because millions of (fat) ps3 gamers will be unable to play, if ya can play games its advised not to use the ps3 have it off completely and take out leads)
The way to do updates offline :
You can download updates on the ps3 website then make a folder called ps3 ---> update on the usb
put the update file in there


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony says it "hopes" to get the problem fixed "within the next 24 hours," but it has also issued a sobering warning: "In the meantime, if you have a model other than the new slim PS3, we advise that you do not use your PS3 system, as doing so may result in errors in some functionality, such as recording obtained trophies, and not being able to restore certain data."


http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/65898

Best of luck to those of you with PS3s.  Remember, heed the advice and don't turn on your PS3s just to check whether you have this bug or not.  
Hopefully this issue will get resolved completely in time for FF13.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I did, I turned it on to see if it was okay or not, I'm having a good day today and luck is on my side so I thought what the heck lets see and it worked wooo


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I get the feeling that Sony will not even fix this and instead asking you to send the PS3s in for a replacement.


----------



## asdf (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to turn on my PS3 to back up my saves but I'm too scared to.


----------



## hellohey (Mar 1, 2010)

*just finishes playing modern warfare 2 on fat ps3*
i feel left out, its not happening to me T.T


----------



## asdf (Mar 1, 2010)

hellohey said:
			
		

> *just finishes playing modern warfare 2 on fat ps3*
> i feel left out, its not happening to me T.T


Lucky bastard. Mine's affected. I was able to back up my saves, but I wasn't able to run a game.

They better fix this before March 11th.


----------



## gordunk (Mar 1, 2010)

Lawl...read on Gameinformer, it doesn't affect Slims...see ya, gonna go play MGS4


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 1, 2010)

gordunk said:
			
		

> Lawl...read on Gameinformer, it doesn't affect Slims...see ya, gonna go play MGS4


some phats are also not affected

/goes back to playing bioshock 2


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 1, 2010)

My friend was QQing a lot today when he told me his PS3 borked because of this. He deleted his saves for the game he was playing because he thought it would work, and it didn't obviously.

Sucks


----------



## hellohey (Mar 1, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> gordunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess im not getting it because i got my phat ps3 at christmas.

i should go tell my trophy wh*re friend to go on his ps3 lawl...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 1, 2010)

IN B4 RROD!!

Dude, that sucks balls! I'll txt my friend and tell him to get on MW2 with me!


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 1, 2010)

my phat 60gb
was NOT working
was getting the ERROR
but..

now the ps3 working fine
6:45 pm EST ps3 user


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't even play mine, my mom took it!
IF I CAN'T PLAY MINE, NO ONE CAN!!!!!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Its been working for the past 15 minutes now ^
And FYI, it doesn't matter if you turned it on or not, even though mine wasn't able to connect to PSN, I was happily playing Uncharted 2's Campaign.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 2, 2010)

ps3 users are getting back online, anyone hwo has a ps3 try to sign in now, (uk) it works ok now.


----------



## Keeley (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine work, but mines a Slim


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm in the US, is the PS3 working now. IF it is I will turn it in


----------



## Jaems (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this means Sony sucks and every product by Sony sucks and PlayStation sucks and Microsoft is the best and I should just sell my PS3 because it's a piece of shit and buy an Xbox 360 now and never return to Sony products ever because Microsoft is the greatest and Sony is the worst.

/sarcasm

I didn't notice the error. I have a phat PS3, came back from school today, and played some Warhawk without trouble.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wait are the 250Bg Ps3 Slims uneffected? I turned mine on today and it was perfectly fine...


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, the Slim models seem unaffected.


----------



## rizzod (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont get it tho. i turned on my phat yesterday to ADD a friend to the PSN and i got unnaffected.... weird.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Yes, the Slim models seem unaffected.



Good that means i can go on now


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 2, 2010)

Ha, this proves the Wii is better than the PS3 and XBOX360!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 360 has the RROD (I think it's a 50% chance that you will get it at some point) and now this on the PS3 which is pretty much 100% (not counting the PS3 slim, but still...that's a lot of non-slim PS3's)


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 2, 2010)

lucky me i have the Slim


----------



## asdf (Mar 2, 2010)

My 80GB US Phat has been working since about 5PM PST. Just played some BlazBlue with a buddy with a slim.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 2, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> Ha, this proves the Wii is better than the PS3 and XBOX360!


Translation: mountain bikes are rubbish because the chain occasionally falls off, this proves my tricycle rocks (despite the fact there's fewer moving parts, the wheels are smaller so it doesn't go as far and by the time I get to school everyone else is leaving). Okay bad analogy I know (2am brain apologises), but the PS3 and 360 were built to do far more than the Wii so to compare the two when one uses simpler technology really isn't fair. I agree that consoles definitely shouldn't have the problems that the 360 and the PS3 have, and it's really bad that both have shipped with such serious issues. But playing the console war card every time a system has a fault is getting old. Don't tempt fate; the Wii may yet develop a fault we haven't heard of.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have laughed my ass off if this happened on April 1st. Even if it perma bricked my PS3, I would just laugh to fucking tears.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 2, 2010)

My 40GB model PS3's blu-ray lens/drive stopped working on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I haven't tried any other disc formats yet, but the game icon doesn't show up when I put in any of my game discs). I'm not sure if it's related to this incident in any way though, since most older PS3s have this problem.

Anyway, it's strange how all of this happens so suddenly, and on a worldwide scale too. Aside from my PS3 not recognizing any of the blu-ray discs I've tried, I just formatted my PS3 and stuff recently so these damages are kind minimal to me. It does suck for those who've already been affected by it though.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 2, 2010)

Also I don't know if anyone noticed, but destructoid changed their logo at the top left to have a blue screen and say

"A error occured at the thingy
Error: 80010JKLOL"

Fucking hilarious. Google the site if you want to see it for yourself (I'd be possible advertising a site if I linked, so w/e).


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 2, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Despite all the drama I bet this problem is resolved in less than a day.
> 
> It will either be fixed by the change of the date or a fix created by sony.



Hey I was right! 

+1 Internets for me.

And who knew the fix would be so easy. All this drama for nothing.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 2, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this confirms my theory of this should have been on April 1st. I mean really? Messing with people exactly 1 month from April 1st, and it automatically fixes itself at the end of the day?

Coincidence? I think so! Er...I mean not...dammit...


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 2, 2010)

Waninkoko said:
			
		

> Enjoying the PS3 bug... Thanks Sony.
> 
> Via http://www.twitter.com/hackinblack


Well that's good news for PS3 pirates-to-be.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 2, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking the truth.

Also, if your model ends with L, you're good.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it all seems like a joke now.

Still I was scared shitless for about 15 minutes. I bet a lot of other people felt the same way.


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 2, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> WiiThoko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You know I wasn't serious, right?


----------



## tobi9859 (Mar 2, 2010)

BWAHAHAAHA


----------



## Athlon-pv (Mar 2, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe

Well the thing is that everything that can be updated can introduce problems. The one thing that I find weird is that not every PS3 is somehow put through the same procedure. The last thing you want as a developer is have firmware react different on certain models.


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/190454/play...sly_fixed.html/


----------



## Athlon-pv (Mar 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony has yet to update its international blogs or Twitter feeds, possibly because the company's collectively collapsed from stress-exhaustion, but more likely because they want to be sure things really are back, not just bits and pieces. I can vouch for my own recovery--two units, one retail, one debug, but that's it.



What Sony is to lazy to brag on how they already fixed the problem , not likely ......


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://www.pcworld.com/article/190454/play...sly_fixed.html/


basically they just let the problem fix its self just like MS did with the zune


----------



## air2004 (Mar 2, 2010)

I bet it has to do with the phat one being hacked ....the slim hasn't been yet


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of you people here are clueless.. it has nothing to do with the hack.... it has nothing to do with an 'early April fools joke'.
It was just a battery issue, people were able to open up their PS3s and remove the clock battery for a few minutes and putting it back and having their systems working again in maybe 30 minutes at most.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 2, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Also I don't know if anyone noticed, but destructoid changed their logo at the top left to have a blue screen and say
> 
> "A error occured at the thingy
> Error: 80010JKLOL"
> ...


That's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it almost fits too well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just change the date and it'd be fine


----------



## Madridi (Mar 2, 2010)

i didnt really bother reading the latest news and i dont really want to
Can somebody just tell me whether its fine to run the ps3 now or not?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 2, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> i didnt really bother reading the latest news and i dont really want to
> Can somebody just tell me whether its fine to run the ps3 now or not?




It's fine , everything is fixed.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 2, 2010)

That's all i needed to know. Thanks


----------



## Magoo222 (Mar 2, 2010)

A couple of things I don't really understand about this.  A leap year happens when the year is exactly divisible by 4 but not by 100 (in most cases).  Surely it's a pretty easy calculation to do 2010/4 and find it has a remainder?  How does a bug like this even exist in the first place?  Secondly, if the PS3 thought that yesterday was February 29th, why doesn't it think today is March 1st, and therefore continue to throw a hissy fit?


----------



## CasperH (Mar 2, 2010)

Magoo222 said:
			
		

> A couple of things I don't really understand about this.  A leap year happens when the year is exactly divisible by 4 but not by 100 (in most cases).  Surely it's a pretty easy calculation to do 2010/4 and find it has a remainder?  How does a bug like this even exist in the first place?  Secondly, if the PS3 thought that yesterday was February 29th, why doesn't it think today is March 1st, and therefore continue to throw a hissy fit?


It was the first even leap year (or something like that, I'm not so good with these things)


----------



## Thoob (Mar 3, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Magoo222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... 2008?


----------



## Magoo222 (Mar 3, 2010)

CasperH said:
			
		

> Magoo222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which year was divisible by 4 and not even? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But even so, 2010 should never be a leap year, there are no rules or exceptions to the rules that would make it so, and that's what I don't understand.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Magoo222 said:
			
		

> CasperH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Sony fail, simple as.


----------



## Islay (Mar 4, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Sony did it on purpose for your own good, they fount out that they're so powerful that they can think for themselves and they have mostly realised that they must take out their owners.
> 
> Phat ones that haven't died believe in silicon heaven so wont do it and Slim ones don't because they're too sexified to care.
> 
> Anyway my heart goes out to those gamers who PS3's have fucked up, its never good when you're machine dies whether its PS3 or CD32.



It was a 1 day internal clock bug, my 60g ps3 broke and fixed its self a 12 midnight, thought it did think it was 1/1/2020 when I played white knight lol.
its all fixed now, till next year.


----------



## XWolf (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Arwen20 (Mar 5, 2010)

Proud owner of a slim PS3.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 5, 2010)

They want to stop piracy appearing so they took out the fats, the only ones capable of being hacked at the moment.


----------

